# I just bought this plant. What plant is it?



## peterwongdude (Sep 20, 2015)

I was just wondering what kind of plant is it and how easy does it grow?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

That is hornwort, _Ceratophyllum demersum_, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=83&category=genus&spec=Ceratophyllum

It is really easy and fast growing, and often used in new tanks to rapidly absorb ammonia and other excess nutrients. For me, it grows like mad for a while, then falls apart. So the only way I use it is to establish new tanks, then take it out as soon as the permanent plants are growing well.


----------



## peterwongdude (Sep 20, 2015)

Michael said:


> Welcome to APC!
> 
> That is hornwort, _Ceratophyllum demersum_, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=83&category=genus&spec=Ceratophyllum
> 
> It is really easy and fast growing, and often used in new tanks to rapidly absorb ammonia and other excess nutrients. For me, it grows like mad for a while, then falls apart. So the only way I use it is to establish new tanks, then take it out as soon as the permanent plants are growing well.


Thank you sir, also after buying the plant I submerged it to a tub and notice like hundreds of mini shrimp like moving thing what is this?


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks like scuds


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Agreed. They make good fish food, but allowed to multiply uncontrolled in a planted tank they will damage some plants.


----------



## peterwongdude (Sep 20, 2015)

Michael said:


> Agreed. They make good fish food, but allowed to multiply uncontrolled in a planted tank they will damage some plants.


What I did was wash the hornworts plants then put the scuds to a small container I can see so many of them going in circles.

So how are they used as fish foods? Dry them up and feed? Feed the corpse to fishes?
They are fast swimmers.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Just put them live in the tank with the fish you want to feed. They only become a problem in tanks without predators, like shrimp-only tanks. Almost any fish big enough to swallow them will love them. The only exceptions are fish that don't eat free-swimming prey, like Corydoras, otos, plecos, etc.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

I wouldn't put them in my tanks they will eat your java moss to nothing they really seem to like it then they will start on some of the more delicate plants and they are impossible to get rid of.You ask how I know because ive got them in one of my tanks,must have been hitch hikers on a plant I got. I have disposed of thousands of them,i pull them out with a turkey baster and throw them out.These things multiply faster than you can imagine,i will eventually tear down the tank their in to get rid of them


----------



## peterwongdude (Sep 20, 2015)

mooncon said:


> I wouldn't put them in my tanks they will eat your java moss to nothing they really seem to like it then they will start on some of the more delicate plants and they are impossible to get rid of.You ask how I know because ive got them in one of my tanks,must have been hitch hikers on a plant I got. I have disposed of thousands of them,i pull them out with a turkey baster and throw them out.These things multiply faster than you can imagine,i will eventually tear down the tank their in to get rid of them


Right now I have 4 corydoras and 9 cat fish frys and 2 other smaller new born is in another tank with guppy frys. 4 amano shrimps 10 black neon tetra, 15 cardinal and 15 neon tetra and lastly 13 guppies

other than hornwort plants I have java moss 2 types of cabomba,staurogyne repens, anacharis and duckweed.


----------

